#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month

## Storm

Well well well (I know you are expecting a GIF of a well now, aren’t you), May is in the books so you know what that means ... Yep, that means that the May Book is all read.  Oh yea, and that the Book of June is now Open!

Now to look forward to the festivities of June to festively festivate with Fathers Day, Summer Solstice and more important, the 
June Member of the Month!!!!

And yea, here is the Well GIF you were worried that I would add


Now onto the MotM!




Spoiler: June MotM Is ...  






ME!  Wow, really, what a surprise, I want to thank the academy, my agent, my writers... Wha? You mean I tried this before?



Now on to our real MotM


Spoiler: June MotM (Really)  







She joined RPA September 8, 2014

Trivia: What are some important things that have come from Canada - Answer: Peanut Butter, Trivial Pursuit, The Odometer, IMAX, The Walkie-Talkie, Green Currency Ink AND Our Member of the Month!

Some things she likes are fencing, dancing, writing, horses, and movies

She likes to write in the fantasy and mature forums

She has a Birthday in March



A sampling of RolePlays you could find her in are:

Rougue's gallery ;https://role-player.net/forum/showth...04#post3032304

forgotten realms ; a princess whisper ;https://role-player.net/forum/showth...58#post3032258

Runes ;https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=90995

The Sorting Hat ;https://role-player.net/forum/showth...55#post3030855

Her username comes from Lord of the Rings, more precisely the movies.

In the Two Towers, Aragorn befriends a horse named Brego who later comes to save him.

This friendship on screen is actually real in real life.

Viggo Mortensen used to spend hours with the horse who played Brego and develop a true connection and bond. After the movies, he ended up buying the horse.

Now, Lord of the Rings means a lot to her and has been her inspiration Thus, her username is a commemoration of all that Peter Jackson's adaption gave her.

She loves to dance! Dance, dance, dance. Bachata, salsa, kizomba, merengue, chacha, VERY BASIC zouk and tango. She absolutely loves dancing to the point that she will easily dance in the kitchen while talking to her roommates, cooking or anything. She is sure she scared a few people on the metro and just on the street as she would dance by herself to the music on her ipod.



In a recent interview, she offered the following:




> First off, I came to RPA because of Eli. We met on a horse SIM game and started to RP and when our story grew too heavy for Google Docs, we moved it to RPA.
> 
> Ever since then, I had been hooked on writing and becoming better and better, meeting many good friends here though quite a few left.
> 
> I joined the RPA mods for a while as well, that was how much I loved this site. Unfortunately, life and lack of inspiration drove me away from this site for a couple years. With a new craving to write and join awesome RPs, I came back....ugh, a couple months ago?
> 
> Some of the best memories I have here really go down to writing with amazing people. My first RP was "Creatures who go bump in the night" about people who transformed into animals at night. To be honest, I am scared to go re-read it because my writing was so mediocre back then. Since then, I have been a vampire hunter, a werewolf, a knight, a princess, an orca trainer, an apocalypse survivor, a barbarian and an old dragon rider. Regardless of the role I got, every RP has been an adventure.
> 
> Currently, I am hoping to get into marketing and will be applying to Masters programs here in Toronto. I ride and looking to compete this summer on my super moo-moo pony named Riley (moo-moo since he is brown and white like a cow). I love writing and am taking a class in copywriting while slaving away as a data analyst. Recently, I also started playing D&D and am battling my way through the Dragon Age series! The best mornings are lazy ones cuddling with my cat Cleo(patra).
> ...


I am sure I can say with confidence that her RPA Family is happy she is here.  :~hippie~: 

And now for the moment we are waiting for - obvious as it might be for many... without further ado



Spoiler: The Envelope Please 












Breggo13





Congrats  @Breggo13

----------


## Kris



----------


## bluemoon

Congrats Breggo!!  Well deserved!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats @Breggo13; !!

----------


## Breggo13

Thank you everyone!!!!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Good job Breggo.

----------


## Leanna

CONGURTZ. <3

----------

